# Boxing



## chops_a_must (9 December 2007)

Just started a new thread to talk about boxing. Does anyone else enjoy watching it? I know I probably shouldn't, but I actually do really enjoy watching boxing. I'm not sure what it is, but you can't help but admire the strength, endurance and courage/ stupidity some of these guys have.

Anyway, there are a couple of ripping fights over the next week or so. Hatton and Mayweather today, with the idiot man Mundine tomorrow and Green fighting next week.

Anyone watching today's fight? Or have any thoughts on it? I'm barracking for Hatton, mainly because I can't stand loud mouth yanks, but I don't think he will win unfortunately.

Have a good day people.


----------



## nomore4s (9 December 2007)

Chops I also enjoy watching boxing but I'll watch any sport really.

Todays fight should be a ripper, was going to watch it but a bit hungover and there is no way I'm going near a pub today.


----------



## prawn_86 (9 December 2007)

i think boxing is probably the most 'pure' of any sport out there. 

I have to agree with chops though that there is a fine line between courage and stupidity. 

But professional boxers are the epitomy of fitness imo. The athletes have every single fitness component: (these are just a few) agility, strength, power, speed, balance, muscular endurance, cardiovascular endurance.

Although one could argue for an even more 'caveman-esque' sport Ultimate Fighting Championship is the way to go as that was no rules whatsoever.


----------



## Pommiegranite (9 December 2007)

If any of you guys want to watch it for free live from HBO PPV, then download Sopcast and paste the link below into the address bar:

sop://broker1.sopcast.com:3912/35999


----------



## doctorj (9 December 2007)

Cheers for the link.

There's only one Ricky Hatton!


----------



## chewy (9 December 2007)

you can also download "TVU Player" for free 

Then install go to Chinese channel CCTV-5 (sports) - yeah its in Chinese but you still get to see them hit each other lol

just starting now
:bier:


----------



## chewy (9 December 2007)

actually select english channel 61886 MMA-TV 

it is live in English - and free - woot!


----------



## prawn_86 (9 December 2007)

I cant get the TVU thingo working Chewy.

Do you need to sign up for it?

EDIT - got it. dont worry


----------



## chops_a_must (9 December 2007)

Woh. What a hook!


----------



## prawn_86 (9 December 2007)

So does anyone know how we can gt the Mundine fight over the net tomorrow? 

cheers for the heads up chewy that was good not to have to go out


----------



## marklar (9 December 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Just started a new thread to talk about boxing. Does anyone else enjoy watching it?



After discovering kickboxing, Muay Thai and even UFC I find regular boxing rather boring.

m.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 December 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> If any of you guys want to watch it for free live from HBO PPV, then download Sopcast and paste the link below into the address bar:
> 
> sop://broker1.sopcast.com:3912/35999





Downloaded sopcast, but cant get it to load any channels. Seems like a winner site if it works?. 

Edit: It just started working.....cool!


----------



## BlingBling (10 December 2007)

Like boxing though K-1 and MMA is more my cuppa tea.
Had the K-1 GP here last night in Japan and was a pretty good night of fights (besides the overall winner).
Any of the ASF guys catch that?
Also UFC was on last night too..


----------



## theasxgorilla (10 December 2007)

I also love watching boxing (much to the dismay of other half).  I also love watching Muay Thai...I think the emphasis on kicking and elbows and knees over punching makes it more spectacular to watch.


----------



## disarray (10 December 2007)

yep also a big fan of MMA. NSW has recently changed its laws to allow MMA fights here so mankinds taste for gladiatorial combat can continue to spread.


----------



## chewy (10 December 2007)

apparently the gladiators tv series is coming back soon too lol

...imagine the potential of that show if they made it hardcore lol


----------



## SevenFX (10 December 2007)

prawn_86 said:


> I cant get the TVU thingo working Chewy.
> 
> Do you need to sign up for it?
> 
> EDIT - got it. dont worry




Any good Prawn...????

Or do I have to learn chinese, and is it only boxing sports????


----------



## >Apocalypto< (10 December 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Just started a new thread to talk about boxing. Does anyone else enjoy watching it? I know I probably shouldn't, but I actually do really enjoy watching boxing. I'm not sure what it is, but you can't help but admire the strength, endurance and courage/ stupidity some of these guys have.
> 
> Anyway, there are a couple of ripping fights over the next week or so. Hatton and Mayweather today, with the idiot man Mundine tomorrow and Green fighting next week.
> 
> ...






Nice thread chopps, I am a big fan of Muay Thai Cambodian Boxing (Kun Khmer) and western boxing.

to bad about Hatton, thought he would have had the goods.


----------



## --B-- (10 December 2007)

I was also barracking for Hatton yesterday but unfortunately he was far outclassed by Mayweather. 

in my opinion it wasnt the best of fights.. was a bit scrappy. thankfully it got a little exciting with the KO though.


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 December 2009)

Since there is a general interest in boxing and the Green -  Jones Jnr. match has gone, a thread that covers boxing has been created. I always thought the little Russian born dude that came to make Australia home was a real destiny story.


----------



## bloomy88 (8 December 2009)

Yeah he's a fair weapon and a good bloke unlike that flog Mundine


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 December 2009)

Armenian born *Victor Darchinyan* of Australia, alias The Raging Bull, fights this month on the 12th. December in America against Tomas Rojas in the WBC superflyweight division. Doesn't attract as much attention as the heavier divisions but his record can't be denied.


Another boxer that doesn't get much recognition is *Michael Katsidis* from Toowoomba in Queensland. He is the interim WBO lightweight champion and is looking at a match up with Juan Manuel Marquez who was defeated by Mayweather Jr. September this year and the title fight would be near or the pinnacle of his career so far.


----------



## Happy Profits! (10 December 2009)

Hi Boxing fans,

Good to have our own little 'room'. I'm gonna 'drag' our some of the comments from the previous thread.

1) For Darchinyan fans in NSW, try to go down to Star City if you can, it's great to see his mother (or granny?!) blowing kisses to the screen whenever he scores! Good atmosphere THAT'S if they do show his fights. A (purported) mate of his told me that even Vic was grumbling that (paraphrase), "Why they always show Mundine fighting nobodies, I fight world titles. Also, they owe me, I lose big money on tables!" LOL!

2) Agree with you about Sugar, *MRC*, I too had him narrowly beating Cotto. Ditto the "styles make fights" comment. 'Ats why I still love boxing (even tho' I do watch *cough* MMA).

3) Um...i don't think Hatton is thinking retirement yet. There's talk that he wants to take on Cotto. Bad idea I think. IMHO, Cotto would pulverize him. He's custom made (there's that styles thing again) for Cotto's body hooks & uppercuts.

4) I quite liked Haye too - like you said, *bunyip*, he's "lean, fast, athletic, and a massive puncher" (altho' a bit chinny). Liked being the operative word. He did an effective job needling the K Bros. but when it came to the crunch, pulled out against both. I'm only 90% sure about this. Like MRC said, the "division is boring as hhell". I couldn't really be bothered keeping up to date. It's the tumbleweed division of boxing - how the glorious have fallen. I REALLY TRIED to remain interested but after forcing myself to sit thru' the 12 round abomination of Wladimir Klitshko v Sultan Ibragimov, THAT WAS THE LAST STRAW! Besides, that bloody 'jab jab jab <infinity>, 1-2' routine may be brain-deadening but it works. I agree that Haye would come up short. The division needs someone with EXPLOSIVE power like Tyson to clean it out. Sigh, I wish I could clone Corrie Sanders to ring Wladimir's bell again. 
	
	



```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YboPBVOHn9Q
```

Til' then, I can always relive the glory years of the Kings via video: Ali, Foreman, Frazier, Norton et al.

Addendum: Dunno how to aesthetically hyperlink Youtube footage to Corrie Sander's name, sorry!

Comic..book..knowledge..fail...ing...Ack! Don't know who that is! Can't..make..lame..name..refer...ence...


----------



## Happy Profits! (15 December 2009)

*Boxing in/on the news*

Welp, good to see that the Green Machine's victory over RJJ has elevated the media presence (spl?) of boxing in Aussie (Sydney metro at least ). The articles are lengthier and there are (shock horror) even pictures to go along with them. And not just Aussie boxers either (e.g. Vitali Klitschko's taking away Kevin johnson's Zero).

Firstly, congrats to Vic 'Raging Bull' Darchinyan for his 2nd round KO over Tomas Rojas. A short sharp hook aimed to "his chest", Rojas ducked and it was lights out. Sadly for Rojas, where and how he fell nailed any chances he might have had from recovering from the blow - looked to me like he hit the back of his head pretty hard against the hard edge of the ring. (ie. no canvas to absorb the shock). On the other hand, it was sort of sweet justice - right before the punch, Rojas was waving Vic in to his head.

Vic's manager, Elias Nasser, said that the anticipated rematch against Nonito Donaire (who scored one of the upsets of 2007 by knocking out Darchinyan) would generate interest comparable to Pacquiao v Mayweather....um, I think you're getting ahead of yourself, sport.

Of the fight itself, even tho' Vic undoubtedly has a lot of power, I think he relies on it too much. Given his amateur background, it was disappointing to see him abandon his jab. Where was the boxer-puncher who took down pound for pound top 10 Cristian Mijares? Instead, his lead hand was way down, ostensibly setting a trap for Rojas. Effective admittedly, but he was still getting popped. More than once or twice, he was caught lunging in with looping lefts and got counter-punched. Hell, he even did his 'crab' routine. Since 2004, he has been callling for a fight with Pacquiao - based on this performance and his previous one, he'd get ripped to pieces. He should concentrate on avenging his defeats to Donaire and Joseph Agbeko.

Oh btw, Barbara Gordon* and any others interested in Kostya Tzyu, ONE HD/ONE digital channel will be showing 'johnny Lewis Classics' tonight at 10pm - Tzyu v Hector lopez. Haven't seen this one, must record.



* Mmm, looks like a yummy Adam Hughes version. Or Brian Bolland. Too small to see.


----------



## MRC & Co (15 December 2009)

Out of interest Happy Profits, which boxing forum do you post at?  I can tell by your lingo you are a regular around those parts.  I used to do a bit back in my boxing days, but haven't for many years now.


----------



## Fishbulb (15 December 2009)

Hey fight fans, what do you think of tournaments such as the one seen on the newer digital stations, such as Strikeforce? 

Do you think the mixed martial arts scene will ever detract from boxings numbers? 

Personally speaking I love the mixed martial arts bouts. I also really like boxing, but I think there's a possible danger of boxing being seen as too fettered by the younger more thrill seeking fight fan, and may eventually be seen as old school.


----------



## chrislp (17 December 2009)

Fishbulb said:


> Do you think the mixed martial arts scene will ever detract from boxings numbers?




Yes. Personally I think the heavyweight division in boxing is the main drawcard, Dempsey, Louis, Marciano, Ali, Foreman, Frazier, Tyson. Boxing was without a doubt very popular from Dempsey's time to Tyson's time.

Tyson was at his best in the late 80's which is quite a long time, considering we are still waiting, between superstars.

For some reason I have never been interested in the lower weight divisions so can't comment on boxing since then.


Watching MMA though is like a breath of fresh air after waiting years for some decent champions, even the lower weight divisions are entertaining.
Special mention to Fedor Emelianenko though for being perhaps the greatest fighter of all time. 

Apparently the UFC has a show in February with an unconfirmed fight line-up & it sold out quicker then the Green- Roy Jones Jnr fight. Can't find a link but was in the SMH yesterday.


----------



## Fishbulb (17 December 2009)

Thanks chrislp. 

Probably be a long time coming till MMA has the same cred as boxing does though. Don't you think? Boxing has huge tradition, where MMA is - at this stage, a brightly lit, and quite lurid presentation in comparison. And this coming from a fan.

If it lasts long enough to get some real history, I'll be happy, but I think it may be in danger of becoming just another wrestling melodrama in the way that fights are choreographed. I have no evidence for this, it's just a gut feeling about its possible direction. I hope it never happens.


----------



## lukeaye (17 December 2009)

Fishbulb said:


> Thanks chrislp.
> 
> Probably be a long time coming till MMA has the same cred as boxing does though. Don't you think? Boxing has huge tradition, where MMA is - at this stage, a brightly lit, and quite lurid presentation in comparison. And this coming from a fan.
> 
> If it lasts long enough to get some real history, I'll be happy, but I think it may be in danger of becoming just another wrestling melodrama in the way that fights are choreographed. I have no evidence for this, it's just a gut feeling about its possible direction. I hope it never happens.




The format is very new, that is correct, but the arts they use are not.

You could argue that the two most prominent styles in that MMA ring are muay thai and ju-jitsui.

Both of these have been around longer then boxing, so there is plenty of culture and history to back it.

These days people just want action, they want blood, they want to see people get hurt. MMA brings this. 

You are right, the old champions were what its was all about, and here is why we enjoyed watching them more.

They slugged it out, they wanted to put each others noses through the back of their heads. These days, you watch the likes of lennox lewis and floyd mayweather, argueably the best of this generation, they are purely tactical strategical fighters. For them it was about preservation and beating their opponent on this scorecard.

In my opinion we all have a primeval urge to want to see two people beat each other up, the problem with boxing today is it is more about winning on the scorecard, the tactic is to hit lightly, quickly and not be hit. 

You watch tyson fight, if that doesnt getting you pumped for a fight then nothing will. You watch lennox lewis fight and i garantee you change the channel to MMA

So i say to the boxers out their, harden the **** up. Go for knockout or go home. If i wanted to watch strategical dancing for 1 hour i would have gone to the ballet.


----------



## MRC & Co (17 December 2009)

You are saying Lennox Lewis hits lightly and quickly?  LOL.

There have been defensive fighters around for decades, if not centuries, Benny Lennon, Willie Pep, Pernell Whitaker even Jack Johson etc etc.

Just as there are still big hitters, now Manny Pacquiao and I can ramble many more.

Boxing is doing bigger PPV numbers than in a long time, some said MMA was detracting from it, but it appears there is not the case, the numbers and stats speak for themselves.  Both, I think, compliment eachother, I never followed MMA, but I now watch the main guys and some up and comers I see who I think have talent.  But boxing is still my main fighting sport.  I'm sure many die hard MMA fans are the same.  Just like when you go to an Asian food region, many stores which are similar, but differentiated, but attract customers in bulk.


----------



## Fishbulb (17 December 2009)

lukeaye said:


> The format is very new, that is correct, but the arts they use are not.
> 
> You could argue that the two most prominent styles in that MMA ring are muay thai and ju-jitsui.
> 
> ...





I'm in two minds. On the one hand, I like it when it becomes aggressive, but on the other, I appreciate a clever fighter. I personally don't like to see a fighter get hurt in a brawl, but they know that it's probably going to happen going into a bout. 

Do you watch KO Boxing on C31? - Melbourne only, but it's a great show. They showcase many upcoming hungry fighters and some of these guys, judging by what you've said here, you'd like I'm sure. I know I do. 

Yeah Tyson was one scary mutha in his heyday. I remember watching him enter the ring on the few fights I saw televised, and the excitement was unmistakeable. The guy was a genuine fighter. Too bad he stooped to biting guys on the ear later on.


----------



## lukeaye (17 December 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> You are saying Lennox Lewis hits lightly and quickly?  LOL.




Obivously he is a super heavy so he doesnt hit softly. But he is a preservation fighter. Sorry not a figher a dodger. He does not hit as hard as mike tyson thats for sure though.

What i im saying is the gerneal population doesn't like to watch fights like this. They dont appreciate that strategical approach. The crowd roars when a big punch is thrown and connects, not when a figher is scoring well.

Give the people what they want. 

MRC do you know why the PPV numbers are higher? Because more families now have tv's then they did before. Because more people have foxtel then there was before. Those numbers prove nothing for popularity. 

Thats like saying music is not as popular as it was before because record sales are down? No its because everyone downloads there music. Same thing.


----------



## lukeaye (17 December 2009)

Fishbulb said:


> .
> 
> Yeah Tyson was one scary mutha in his heyday. I remember watching him enter the ring on the few fights I saw televised, and the excitement was unmistakeable. The guy was a genuine fighter. Too bad he stooped to biting guys on the ear later on.




He was an animal. And it appealed to our inner animal.

He only bit his ear because he kept on getting headbutted.

I would have done the same thing, (maybe not bite and ear but something crazy) do you know how much it hurts and how much it takes out of you getting headbutted? Try knocking your forehead against somebody elses really softly, its not nice.


----------



## Fishbulb (17 December 2009)

lukeaye, I think you're making excuses for bad behaviour there. Tyson, as great a fighter as he was, has certain ..... issues. 

Again, a great fighter in his day.


----------



## MRC & Co (17 December 2009)

lukeaye said:


> MRC do you know why the PPV numbers are higher? Because more families now have tv's then they did before. Because more people have foxtel then there was before. Those numbers prove nothing for popularity.




So all of a sudden, in the last couple of years, the % increase in PPV numbers correlates closely with those of new cable connections?  I don't think so.  Go get proof, I will take whatever bet you want to make....


----------



## lukeaye (17 December 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> So all of a sudden, in the last couple of years, the % increase in PPV numbers correlates closely with those of new cable connections?  I don't think so.  Go get proof, I will take whatever bet you want to make....




Ok so what time period would you like me to compare to?

Think about it, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## aramz (18 December 2009)

Hey guys great topic!

I am a big fight fan myself and also am an amatuer kickboxer, should be turning professional in 2010. I practise muay thai which is kickboxing with knees and elbows. Are any of you guys fans of muay thai? Do any of you watch it on foxsports? I remember wysiwyg mentioning something about k-1 on another thread. I train all the time and atm am trying to educate myself in trading. Sometimes it gets so hard to find the time as i finish training so late and trying to monitor trades and read books on trading late at night after a hard session is really tough. Good to see some fight fans out there.

Here are some fight photos of mine i thought i'd share with some fellow aussie stockers:
Flying knee                                






Overhand right





Headkick


----------



## nunthewiser (18 December 2009)

Follows a bit of kickboxing ............Thinks that in his heyday " The preacher mcfee" was the fella to watch for explosive presicion and skillful play.

In current Aussie Boxing i do enjoy watching Mundines skill and speed when he not dribbling sheet and showboating.

Daniel Dawson is a  friend and also enjoy his slugging style and watching him develop it over the years..


----------



## chrislp (20 December 2009)

Fishbulb said:


> If it lasts long enough to get some real history, I'll be happy, but I think it may be in danger of becoming just another wrestling melodrama in the way that fights are choreographed.




The UFC is very melodramatic which I don't really like personally. Good fighting roster but I don't know if it's an American thing but it is a bit silly sometimes.

PRIDE FC was the most legitimate MMA championship IMO & it's such a shame to see it gone. Fighting at it's finest, must see viewing if you are a fan.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5mxgaQGOXIc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5mxgaQGOXIc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## chrislp (20 December 2009)

Anyway just a taste of PRIDE below.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mxgaQGOXIc


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 December 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Follows a bit of kickboxing ............Thinks that in his heyday " The preacher mcfee" was the fella to watch for explosive presicion and skillful play.




Then you would enjoy this battle between two giants of the sport. This is part two when things start to get a bit heated. Bad lighting on you tubes.

I watch on foxsports sometimes and enjoy the contests between the Thais and the Aussies.


----------



## Fishbulb (20 December 2009)

chrislp said:


> Anyway just a taste of PRIDE below.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mxgaQGOXIc




Holy Moly........production values are insane!

I wonder if there's a danger of the fights themselves being a little "overshadowed"? - maybe not. But that's a hell of an intro. Love those Japanese drummers.


----------



## nunthewiser (20 December 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Then you would enjoy this battle between two giants of the sport. This is part two when things start to get a bit heated. Bad lighting on you tubes.
> 
> I watch on foxsports sometimes and enjoy the contests between the Thais and the Aussies.





Yep both top notch fighters in there own special ways .....one thing in common though.......hearts bigger than Elvis


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 December 2009)

Check out the Mike Zambidis knockouts. For a guy with such a small stature he used a lethal overhand right to knock out plenty.




.


----------



## marklar (20 December 2009)

I find boxing too slow and 'simple', I prefer to watch muay thai where the guys get to use a few more skills. The MMA stuff is OK but tends to be a lot of ju-jitsu guys dominating the sport at the moment (good to watch on TV but not so exciting live).  I've also watched some sumo wrestling which was interesting too.

m.


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 December 2009)

Australia produces world beaters in many sports which I believe stems from the raw beginning of early day settlement and the cross section of predominantly European stock. The weather, environment, stable government, financial system and the relative freedoms all contribute to a society that produces some of the best of the best in sporting competitions. 
The competitive nature of Australians is seen every day. 

Hand to hand combat, like most sports, is a great leveler. No one is beyond defeat and big egos are often humbled. Notice very few bullies step into the ring. Mike Tyson an exception. The even weight matching would have them a chance of a loss and they rather prefer the smaller, weaker person to inflict suffering upon. 

Anyway, it was over last weekend and Vic Darchinyan defeats the Mexican Rojas in the second round. An up and comer, Australian lightweight Leonardo Zappavigna was also on the same card and continues undefeated professionally to this day.



> In the first round the taller, longer-limbed Rojas appeared as though he would live up to his bold prediction of taking away Darchinyan's WBC and WBA super-flyweight belts.
> 
> Rojas hit Darchinyan with some solid blows, but the Australian said he was just patiently watching for weaknesses in Rojas' armour.
> 
> ...


----------



## aramz (20 December 2009)

Darchinyan is such a temendous boxer. Still alot of people don't know of him yet he is making some serious in the US.

That Preacher v Parr fight is a cracker. Also Zambo is one of my favourite fighters form way back, watching him in action really inspired me. Have any of you seen the foxtel broadcast of their recent rematch in Melbourne? I fought on the undercard against a kiwi champ, the fight was aired on the fox broadcast. I go by the ringname 'the pitbull'.

Pride was definitely the best mma contest around. It had the cream of the crop in regards to fighters from all over the world. The best from europe, asia and the americas were all there. The Japanes loved it! Can't understand how it went broke. Apparently fighters weren't even being paid sometimes. Also k-1 apparently is looking shakey atm aswell which is sad.


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 December 2009)

aramz said:


> Darchinyan is such a temendous boxer. Still alot of people don't know of him yet he is making some serious in the US.
> 
> That Preacher v Parr fight is a cracker. Also Zambo is one of my favourite fighters form way back, watching him in action really inspired me. Have any of you seen the foxtel broadcast of their recent rematch in Melbourne? I fought on the undercard against a kiwi champ, the fight was aired on the fox broadcast. I go by the ringname 'the pitbull'.
> 
> Pride was definitely the best mma contest around. It had the cream of the crop in regards to fighters from all over the world. The best from europe, asia and the americas were all there. The Japanes loved it! Can't understand how it went broke. Apparently fighters weren't even being paid sometimes. Also k-1 apparently is looking shakey atm aswell which is sad.



Got it  4x2 Kickboxing rules Luke Aram(W.A) V Trevor Salang(N.Z)

West Aussie is a great state. I surfed around Yallingup for a few years in the late 80's and my brother married and lives in Port Hedland W.A. although he is a Queenslander from birth. 
There was a replay of the Parr/Zambidis fight on Foxtel and that is all I caught. This is unbelievable. You're a live one. Whoo ee.


----------



## marklar (20 December 2009)

aramz said:


> Have any of you seen the foxtel broadcast of their recent rematch in Melbourne? I fought on the undercard against a kiwi champ, the fight was aired on the fox broadcast. I go by the ringname 'the pitbull'.




Was that Evolution 18?


----------



## lukeaye (21 December 2009)

I would have to say that the two best kickboxers are Andy souwer and Giorgio Petrosyan. They are of a class far greater then JWP or preacher.

Australias best kickboxer would have to be nathan corbett.

Probably the best australia has every produced would be Ian jacobs. I may be biased though. He did coach me and i thought he was a great bloke


----------



## aramz (21 December 2009)

Marklar,

No it was a Powerplay promotion. Evolution 18 was in melbourne recently but JWO couldn't fight on it as he was injured.

Thanks Wysiwyg. Yeah Yallingup is a top spot, the whole South West Region around the coastline is heaven, not just for surfing though. The vineyards and pubs and food are world class.

Lukeaye i agree with your comments regarding Souwer and Petrosyan. I hope Petro becomes the new force in k-1. Kyshenko is alos unreal. I thought Buakaw won his last fight against Souwer, the japanese judges love protecting Andy imo. Aouwer when he is at his best is so good to watch though, technically perfect. 

You train with Jacobs that's cool, is he thinking about getting back in the ring i heard some talk of this.


----------



## lukeaye (21 December 2009)

aramz said:


> Marklar,
> 
> You train with Jacobs that's cool, is he thinking about getting back in the ring i heard some talk of this.




O no i used to train with him. I havent trained in 3 years. So i couldnt tell you. One of my mates who still does train with him, said he wanted to get into boxing. Don't know how serious that is though.

I havent watched that fight, will have to look it up. Buakaw is a great fighter, but he seems unable to beat the top blokes. Masato was another fighter i enjoyed watching.

Even albert kraus is very good to watch. They just all seem to be a whole level above what any australian fighter we have.

Hopefully we will see you in some top level bouts soon! Australia needs you


----------



## kirtdog (21 December 2009)

if mayweather and pacquio fight im putting $53298752 on mayweather.


----------



## MRC & Co (23 December 2009)

Ouch, Pac V Mayweather is in trouble.

I thought it was signed, sealed and delivered Luke?  

Welcome to the world of boxing. Until it's signed, it's a no go and even then fights don't happen till they happen.  

Though I think this fight will still be made, Mayweather has to do it for his own ego.


----------



## lukeaye (23 December 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Ouch, Pac V Mayweather is in trouble.
> 
> I thought it was signed, sealed and delivered Luke?
> 
> ...




O really whats going on?


----------



## MRC & Co (23 December 2009)

lukeaye said:


> O really whats going on?




Pac refusing to have an olympic style blood test 30 days prior to the fight.  Says it takes too much out of him, but Mayweather wants this as part of the contract.


----------



## Darc Knight (8 February 2019)

Paul Gallen versus the Hoppa tonight. Not one for the Boxing purists but for those who don't mind a Jerry Springer episode, it should be good!


----------



## noirua (19 April 2019)

THE VERY GREAT BUTTERBEAN

*Eric Scott Esch* (born August 3, 1966), better known by his nickname *"Butterbean"*,[4] is an American retired professional boxer, kickboxer, mixed martial artist, and professional wrestler who competed in the heavyweight division. He is also a television personality, having appeared in several programs and been referenced by many others. Esch transitioned to professional boxing in 1994 following a successful stint on the Toughman Contest scene and went on to capture the World Athletic Association (WAA) heavyweight and IBA super heavyweight championships. Beginning in 2003, he began fighting regularly as a kickboxer and mixed martial artist, most notably in K-1 and the Pride Fighting Championships. Butterbean's combined fight record stands at 97–24–5 with 66 knockouts and 10 submissions.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Esch


----------



## moXJO (20 April 2019)

noirua said:


> THE VERY GREAT BUTTERBEAN
> 
> *Eric Scott Esch* (born August 3, 1966), better known by his nickname *"Butterbean"*,[4] is an American retired professional boxer, kickboxer, mixed martial artist, and professional wrestler who competed in the heavyweight division. He is also a television personality, having appeared in several programs and been referenced by many others. Esch transitioned to professional boxing in 1994 following a successful stint on the Toughman Contest scene and went on to capture the World Athletic Association (WAA) heavyweight and IBA super heavyweight championships. Beginning in 2003, he began fighting regularly as a kickboxer and mixed martial artist, most notably in K-1 and the Pride Fighting Championships. Butterbean's combined fight record stands at 97–24–5 with 66 knockouts and 10 submissions.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Esch




I watched this 3 days ago, funny how you posted it up.

This was a good doco and shows how the boxers are used and abused,  even by family. One of the dirtiest moments in boxing as well.


----------



## noirua (17 October 2019)

*Boxer Patrick Day dies of head injuries sustained in fight*
https://www.aol.co.uk/sport/2019/10/16/boxer-patrick-day-dies-of-head-injuries-sustained-in-fight/


----------



## noirua (14 December 2020)




----------



## noirua (24 April 2022)

Eric Esch - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				







__





						Wesley Correira - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Knobby22 (24 April 2022)

noirua said:


> Eric Esch - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A cross of boxing and sumo wrestling. Lol.


----------

